# Zombie Pete



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

This is actually just a motion test of a prototype work in progress, but I was so pleased with the movement I thought I'd share:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty dang nice!
Nice job


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's some great movement


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolete has a very zombieriffic movement. Super cool creation!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he's had one too many beers

Nice job!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great job, love the movement


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nailed it!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

nice movement, the hand placement is perfect looks like he's trying to grab ya. Do you have a pic of the guts to see how it works?


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Love the movement! Nice job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! I'm liking the hands too. Where did you get those?


----------

